# AEP



## JYouker (Sep 17, 2020)

Has anyone been fishing at AEP lately. We have a tripped planned for next month - second week in May, which in the past always produced great numbers of large gills and some decent largemouth as well. Just wondered if anyone has gotten into any good fish yet......


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Been down there the past two Saturdays, first one I caught five small largemouth, the second one was right after the cold front and they didn't want anything to do with anything. I have heard that the big bass are moving getting ready to spawn at some point in the next couple weeks if the weather cooperates. The water is still pretty cold as of Saturday.


----------

